# Fox o Rock Shox



## Yeco (Jan 12, 2011)

Hola Mi estimados bikers, tengo una duda, quisiera saber su consejo entre una Rock Shox Reba RL 100mm o una Fox 100mm RL? ya que estoy por cambiar mi suspension y quisiera saber cual es mejor opción.
Saludos y gracias


----------



## leowagen (Sep 29, 2011)

yo tuve una Rock Shox REcon 327, SOloAir. Sólo tenía control de rebote y precarga (presion de aire) y andaba excelente. La puse en la bici de mi esposa, que tenia una RST Gila, y puse en la mia justo esa fox. Una 32 -F100 RL/OB. Una maravilla! la regulo como quiero, el bloqueo es perfecto, el blowout funcuina de maravilla cuando está bloqueada.... es una seda! te la recomiendo. Vale la pena la inversión. Por mantenimiento aún no sé qué tal es. Apenas dentro de un mes me toca el primer servicio, y conseguí en in ternet todo para hacerlo yo mismo.

Suerte!


----------



## Yeco (Jan 12, 2011)

Muchas gracias por tus comentarios, oye y en que bici tienes esta suspension? he odio muchas maravillas de ellas, a mi me gustan que sean sensibles pero a la vez progresivas,
Saludos y gracias



leowagen said:


> yo tuve una Rock Shox REcon 327, SOloAir. Sólo tenía control de rebote y precarga (presion de aire) y andaba excelente. La puse en la bici de mi esposa, que tenia una RST Gila, y puse en la mia justo esa fox. Una 32 -F100 RL/OB. Una maravilla! la regulo como quiero, el bloqueo es perfecto, el blowout funcuina de maravilla cuando está bloqueada.... es una seda! te la recomiendo. Vale la pena la inversión. Por mantenimiento aún no sé qué tal es. Apenas dentro de un mes me toca el primer servicio, y conseguí en in ternet todo para hacerlo yo mismo.
> 
> Suerte!


----------



## leowagen (Sep 29, 2011)

Yo tengo una cannondale rush 6 y mi esposa una jamis durango


----------



## Goprocowboy (Feb 21, 2012)

Rockshox all the way!


----------

